# My flagtail and tankmates



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

and a wimply tiger always hides at the corner when I turn the light on.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking Fei Feng, the stripes on his tail are gorgeous! 
How big is he?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Great looking Fei Feng, the stripes on his tail are gorgeous!
> How big is he?


Thanks.
It's probably 8"?? not sure.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe that poor fish can see you better when you turn on the light Zenin


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> maybe that poor fish can see you better when you turn on the light Zenin


ah.. which means? he is afraid of seeing me? :lol:


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

you said it not me...heehee. your fish are purdy zenin. those clowns r sure getting big


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> you said it not me...heehee. your fish are purdy zenin. those clowns r sure getting big


Some of the clowns have been with me for almost three years


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

at least the tiger is stable!

nice collection!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks.

The tiger decides to come out today when I turn on the light.
I suppose I am lucky to have this tiger.
It eats pellets since day one.









Also the true parrot


----------

